# Full size or Mini Horns in a full size Mercury?



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Not my car, but pretty much identical to it.....just recently purchased a 2003 Mercury Grand Marquis and was wondering what size horn bodies should I consider with a dash like this? I strongly considered minis since I also was thinking about doing some 8" midbass in the kick panels and wanted to make sure I had enough room but wasnt sure and wanted some advice. 

If I ditched the 8" midbass and wanted to do something more stock and low key, how well do you guys feel a ID XS 57 5x7" midrange mounted in the factory location in each door would fair with the horns. (ES Pro series)

Any and all input as always is appreciated thanks!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Either will fit just fine loooking at the picture. MH have stronger crossfire pattern and will have a sttronger center image, Full Size will still center but not as strong. I prefer the Full Size and that is my recomendation.


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> Either will fit just fine loooking at the picture. MH have stronger crossfire pattern and will have a sttronger center image, Full Size will still center but not as strong. I prefer the Full Size and that is my recomendation.




Thank you so much for the assist, Eric.....


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Well got to say Eric is awesome 


Settled on the Full Bodies hope to have them installed soon!!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you for allowing me to be of assistance


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

What driver is mounted on them?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> What driver is mounted on them?


That the new CD1 driver


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Very nice...
Glad to see new drivers from Eric !!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Can't wait for some Oncore brand compression drivers!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I can't wait either! . I have to say the cd1ev3 is easily sounds almost as good as the jbl2408h and better in some ways on the mini horn. That driver was way under appreciated. I still have mine and I will use them again for something. I'm excited to try the new drivers


----------

